# wow got to try this



## beck25 (Nov 30, 2011)

http://sarahlondon.wordpress.com/2009/08/10/seamless-symmetrical/


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Yip me too, thanks for the link, a much better way to join.


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

Just tried it! smashing - thanks for the link; also other interesting projects there.


----------



## beck25 (Nov 30, 2011)

tatsfieldknitter said:


> Just tried it! smashing - thanks for the link; also other interesting projects there.


im going to try it later glad to hear it works


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Be ry neat join. Many thanks


----------



## Garianne (Apr 8, 2011)

Great join but more ends to weave in :-(


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks from me also.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Thanks, I like that.


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

That definitely is a WOW! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome Sauce!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow, that makes a big difference! Thank you.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

The same technique can be used when binding off in knitting - in-the-round sleeves, cuffs, etc. It is just as seamless as the crochet version!






I'm not sure if this link will work, but on U-Tube look up "Cat Bordhi Personal Footprints with Jeny's Surprisingly Stretchy Bind Off." The instructions are near the 3:30 time mark on the video.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Perfect - thanks for the link.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Excellent and thanks.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

ok...I don't crochet that much, so I am confused...it seems as if every round has to be done in this way, even if there is no color change...is that right? I can see this as a great stash buster project, but having to cut yarn after each round would bother me


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

rjazz said:


> ok...I don't crochet that much, so I am confused...it seems as if every round has to be done in this way, even if there is no color change...is that right? I can see this as a great stash buster project, but having to cut yarn after each round would bother me


Yes, you are correct in that you must cut after each round even when using the same colour yarn. Many others asked this question and Sarah responded on her blog... http://sarahlondon.wordpress.com/2009/08/13/cut-close/.

Hope this helps!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

That brought up a further question - how do you start the next round (no loop on hook)?


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

yover8 said:


> The same technique can be used when binding off in knitting - in-the-round sleeves, cuffs, etc. It is just as seamless as the crochet version!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that video too in the past and really liked the result.


----------



## silverilocks (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks to both, beck25 and yover8, for the links. Your timing couldn't have been better.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the link, it looks great!


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Excellent thank you.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Well for goodness sake why didn't I think of that


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you so much, will use this from now on!


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you so much, will use this from now on!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice - thanks.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

yes, how DO you start the next round?


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

wow thanks


----------

